

How to Land a Killer Job at a Tech Startup Out of College - derekflanzraich
http://www.jasonshen.com/2010/get-a-startup-job-out-of-college/

======
wccrawford
I'm going to add to that:

If you haven't started programming before you finish college, you've waited
too long. The people that work well at startups are self-motivated and want to
get things done. That means they spent at least some of their free time making
something cool and (at least to themselves) useful. Or fun. Or both.

~~~
jasonshen
Totally - though I'd say it doesn't have to be hard core coding. It could be
design stuff, blogging, video work, etc. You've got to be a builder, not an
"extractor".

------
hopeless
In my experience, it's easier to land a startup job straight out of college
than a BigCo job. BigCo's look for X years experience, formal certifications,
references etc. Startups look for enthusiasm, ability and a personal
connection -- something you should have plenty of coming out of college.

------
BenSchaechter
I think #8 (BE YOURSELF) should really be the first thing on the list. As
someone who is now working at a startup straight out of [a really random,
lesser well-known, liberal-arts focused] college, the single most important
thing is to see how well you connect with the team.

People are really the most important part of any startup in my opinion. Don't
try to be someone else. If there isn't a fit, you shouldn't try to force one.

